# Charlotte Bobcats 2008-2009 Schedule



## Diable

Download Schedule in PDF 
Schedule Analysis(PDF)
Interactive Schedule
Schedule Wallpaper

<TABLE class=listTable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD class=fullviewTitle colSpan=6>Upcoming Games</TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>October</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Thu 30</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Cleveland </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>November</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 01</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Miami </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 03</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Detroit </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 05</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ New York </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 07</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs New Orleans </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sun 09</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Toronto </TD><TD class=lt_time> 1:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 11</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Denver </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 14</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Utah </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sun 16</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Orlando </TD><TD class=lt_time> 5:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 18</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Dallas </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 21</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Atlanta </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 22</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Milwaukee </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 24</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Philadelphia </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 26</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Toronto </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 28</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Indiana </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 29</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Boston </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>December</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 01</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Minnesota </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 03</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Oklahoma City </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 05</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Milwaukee </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 06</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Cleveland </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 08</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Miami </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 10</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ New Orleans </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Thu 11</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Dallas </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 13</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Detroit </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 15</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Atlanta </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 16</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Chicago </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 19</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Memphis </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 20</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Golden State </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 23</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Washington </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 26</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ New Jersey </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 27</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs New Jersey </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 30</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs New York </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>January</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 02</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Milwaukee </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 03</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Milwaukee </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 06</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Boston </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 07</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Cleveland </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 09</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Philadelphia </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 10</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Washington </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 13</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Detroit </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 17</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Portland </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 19</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs San Antonio </TD><TD class=lt_time> 2:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 21</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Memphis </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 23</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Phoenix </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sun 25</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Indiana </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 27</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ LA Lakers </TD><TD class=lt_time> 10:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 28</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Portland </TD><TD class=lt_time> 10:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 30</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Denver </TD><TD class=lt_time> 9:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>February</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 02</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Utah </TD><TD class=lt_time> 9:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 06</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Atlanta </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sun 08</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Miami </TD><TD class=lt_time> 6:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 09</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs LA Clippers </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 11</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Washington </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 17</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Orlando </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 18</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Indiana </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 20</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Orlando </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sun 22</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Houston </TD><TD class=lt_time> 5:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 24</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Phoenix </TD><TD class=lt_time> 9:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 25</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Sacramento </TD><TD class=lt_time> 10:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 27</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Golden State </TD><TD class=lt_time> 10:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 28</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ LA Clippers </TD><TD class=lt_time> 10:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>March</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 03</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Chicago </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 06</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Atlanta </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 07</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ New York </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 10</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ San Antonio </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 13</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Houston </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 14</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Minnesota </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 16</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Toronto </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 18</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Sacramento </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 20</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Toronto </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 21</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Indiana </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 25</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Washington </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 27</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Philadelphia </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 28</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs New York </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 31</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs LA Lakers </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR class=listTableTitle><TD>April</TD><TD>Opponent</TD><TD>Time</TD><TD>Local TV</TD><TD>Nat TV</TD><TD>Radio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 01</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Boston </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 03</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Miami </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sun 05</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Detroit </TD><TD class=lt_time> 6:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Tue 07</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> vs Philadelphia </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Fri 10</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Oklahoma City </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Sat 11</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Chicago </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Mon 13</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ New Jersey </TD><TD class=lt_time> 7:30pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=lt_date> Wed 15</D> <TD class=lt_opponent> @ Orlando </TD><TD class=lt_time> 8:00pm</TD><TD class=lt_localtv> </TD><TD class=lt_nattv> </TD><TD class=lt_radio> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------

